# ανάλατο βούτυρο



## pontios (Sep 23, 2012)

Βοήθειά !
Εχω αυτό το περίεργο να μεταφράσω. 
Προσέξτε να μην ανάψετε, όμως. :inno:

"Αχιλλέα, κατεβαίνουμε να τη βρούμε σε ένα ξενοδοχείο," του πε ορθά κοφτά.
"Ακου, κυρα Βάσο, δεν μου αρέσει το *ανάλατο βούτυρο*," της είπε για να την ξεφορτωθεί.

Σε τι αναφέρεται αυτό ακριβώς, και πώς μεταφράζεται ;


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2012)

Εγώ δεν ξέρω για μεταφορική χρήση, πέρα από τα _αλμυρά_ (bawdy). Αν είναι κάτι διαφορετικό εδώ, μόνο με περισσότερη βοήθεια από τα συμφραζόμενα θα το καταλάβεις.


----------



## pontios (Sep 23, 2012)

Πρόκειται για μια μεσόκοπη κυρία .. ενώ ο Αχιλλέας είναι νεαρός και γόης.

Βλέπω ότι *ανάλατος* - στη μεταφορική χρήση της λέξης - αναφέρει σε κάποιον που δεν έχει χάρη, γοητεία, άχαρος. 
Ίσως δεν γούσταρε τη μεσόκοπη γυναίκα ;


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2012)

Α μάλιστα. Άρα το «κατεβαίνουμε να τη βρούμε» χρησιμοποιεί το «να τη βρούμε» με αυτή τη μεταφορική σημασία.
Αν λοιπόν πούμε στα αγγλικά «I like my butter salted», θα μπει ο άλλος στο νόημα ή χρειάζεται καμιά σπρωξιά παραπάνω;


----------



## pontios (Sep 23, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω άμα θα μπούνε στο νόημα .. άλλα οι Αγγλοι (pronounced Ugly) είναι οι ίδιοι ανάλατα βούτυρα, unsalted butter .. by definition. mg:


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 23, 2012)

Μήπως εννοεί ότι η μεσόκοπη κυρία θα έχει και πίεση και θα τα τρώει όλα ανάλατα; Κι αυτός δεν τη θέλει για παρέα, επειδή είναι νέος και υγιής και τρώει ό,τι του αρέσει. Δηλαδή, λέει με τον τρόπο του ότι δεν του αρέσει να κάνει παρέα με γριές.


----------



## pontios (Sep 23, 2012)

He can always close his eyes and think of England.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 23, 2012)

...ή μήπως εννοεί ότι δεν μπορεί έτσι στα γρήγορα, χωρίς εισαγωγή; Δεν φαίνεται από τη συνέχεια του βιβλίου;


----------



## Themis (Sep 23, 2012)

Κι εμένα το μυαλό μου πάει σ' αυτό που είπε η Παλάβρα.


----------



## Irini (Sep 23, 2012)

Ποιοι κατεβαίνουν να τη βρουν; Μήπως μιλάει για παρέα που θα κάτσει στο μπαρ του ξενοδοχείου και θα διασκεδάσει αλλά γι' αυτόν θα είναι σκέτη βαρεμάρα;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 23, 2012)

Πρόταση: Μήπως θα μπορούσες να ρωτήσεις τον συγγραφέα; Πρόκειται για αυτό το βιβλίο με το οποίο ασχολείσαι τελευταία;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 24, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως κατάλαβα ό,τι και οι Palavra & Themis: χωρίς αλατοπίπερο ή άλλα συμπαρομαρτούντα παραφερνάλια. :)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 24, 2012)

ΥΓ Ααα, κι επίσης:
«Αχιλλέα, κατεβαίνουμε να τη βρούμε σ’ ένα ξενοδοχείο;» του ’πε ορθά κοφτά.
«Άκου, κυρα-Βάσω, δεν μου αρέσει το ανάλατο βούτυρο», της είπε για να την ξεφορτωθεί.


----------



## pontios (Sep 24, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ όλους και συγγνώμη για την απουσία μου - οι ώρες φταίνε, βλέπετε.
Palavra με έκανες να σκεφτώ ότι η λύση μπορεί πράγματι να μην είναι τόσο απλή, και είναι εύλογη η πρόταση σου - το αξιοσημείωτο είναι ότι ο Θέμης και ο Ζαζ έχουν την ίδια γνώμη.
Νομίζω ότι θα πάρω τη συμβουλή της Αλεξάνδρας και θα ρωτήσω τον θείο μου τι εννοούσε - μόλις επέστρεψε από τα Φίτζι.
I'll post his response. Thank you, one and all.

ΥΓ ..για το *κατεβαίνουμε να τη βρούμε* ..I should have explained that they were passengers on board a ship that had just reached the port of Barcelona. The lady in question was trying to beguile the hero to spend the night together at a hotel in Barcelona, all expenses paid.


----------



## pontios (Sep 24, 2012)

Ζαζ .. ευχαριστώ και για τις διορθώσεις, όσον αφορά τα σημεία στίξης, και ξέρω ..αντί για μ' έκανες. έγραψα με έκανες, στην προηγούμενη ανάρτηση μου... also ..έγραψα *και είναι* αντί για *κι' είναι* .. 
Sorry ! 
(I know I'm out of my depth in this forum, but I should still run a discerning eye over my posts - and always give them a once-over).


----------



## pontios (Sep 24, 2012)

Ιδού η αυτολεξεί απάντηση του συγγραφέα - ευτυχώς τον πέτυχα στο κομπιούτερ.

*Άνοστη γυναίκα, μια γυναίκα που δεν προσελκύει άντρα εύκολα, μένει απαρατήρητη *... euphemistically; an average looking woman, I suppose. So I was right on the money, for once, and nailed it with my first guess, as it turns out.
I'll be humble and put it down to beginner's luck, how's that ? ;)

Thank you again, one and all.


----------



## nickel (Sep 24, 2012)

I don't like my women or my chocolate when they're plain. :s


----------



## Irini (Sep 24, 2012)

I like my food spicy, I hate bland food (you can put a specific food there I guess).


----------



## pontios (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you nickel and Irini.
I'm almost tempted to skip the metaphor and go with ...."Listen miss Vaso, I'm not into average looking women." 
- otherwise; "Listen miss Vaso, I'm not into plain Janes." 
Also instead of I'm not into, I might actually go with "I'm not interested in".


----------



## pontios (Sep 24, 2012)

Missing comma before names and after "also" !


----------

